

Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter? - vaksel

Business/Tech related(obviously)
======
yan
I follow a few people from the security industry (ahem tptacek), a few people
from #hn and some cocoa devs out of interest (gemmell and others)

I really should follow more, but don't have much time to seek out yet.

